# Another Update



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH had a letter this morning he has his operation on his liver on 21st November and has he has to be there for 7am but as he can't get transport that early his going in the night before, as his down for the first operation of the day.

So thoughts for him please.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh love, sending thoughts by the bucket load! xxx8


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh love, sending thoughts by the bucket load! xxx8


Thank you


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Try not to worry too much, I know easier said than done. Sending healing and positive thoughts xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> Try not to worry too much, I know easier said than done. Sending healing and positive thoughts xx


Thank you, we are trying not to think about to much a the moment but it's not easy.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Wishing all the best.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoping all goes well x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Thinking of you both and hope all goes well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

ForestWomble said:


> Wishing all the best.





Lurcherlad said:


> Hoping all goes well x





kimthecat said:


> Thinking of you both and hope all goes well.



Thank you


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

That's great news. I hope the op goes well.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

That's a good plan to go in the night before. Always good to be first on the list. Hope all goes well.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I’m sure he’ll be fine, but sending “hope all goes well” vibes anyway.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

All the best xxx hope for a good outcome xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well the transport came about 30 mins ago, so I'm sat here starting to really worry about tomorrow and not been able to go and see him, If it's like last time he had his bowel cancer removed he was in for nearly 2 weeks and this time I can't get to visit him. I'm sat here in tears and so worried.


----------



## DanWalkersmum (Mar 21, 2019)

Sending hugs to you HP, hope all goes well with your hubby's op and he's home with you asap. I hope you have some way of keeping in touch. Will you be able to phone to speak to him?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

DanWalkersmum said:


> Sending hugs to you HP, hope all goes well with your hubby's op and he's home with you asap. I hope you have some way of keeping in touch. *Will you be able to phone to speak to him?*


Yes his taken his mobile with him so can let me know what's happening, in fact his just phoned to say his just got there and will phone later if he can.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sending you a big hug @Happy Paws2 x

Hope all goes well and he’s home very soon.

Is there a community transport service in your area that may be able to help?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hope everything goes well tomorrow and OH is back with you sooner than you expect


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Hope it all goes smoothly tomorrow and he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Thinking of you tomorrow. You know where we are.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sending you a big hug @Happy Paws2 x
> 
> Hope all goes well and he’s home very soon.
> 
> Is there a community transport service in your area that may be able to help?


I'm not sure if there is, but the problem I have is I can hardly walk so once they got me, which is a 40 minute drive I'd need a wheelchair and someone to push me to get to the ward. The QE is a very large hospital it a 10 minute walk to the ward his in, (he in the ward next to the one he was in he was in when he did his knee) and its upon the 7th floor and it would be to much for me and he'd be worried if I tried. So we'll just have to phone each other.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'll be thinking of you and your OH today and praying that all goes well.

Stay strong as I know you will.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I hope it goes well @Happy Paws2. How far is the hospital I bet a neighbour would take you to visit I would if I was close.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry just saw message above.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping all goes well today and he's back with you very soon


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone,


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm not sure if there is, but the problem I have is I can hardly walk so once they got me, which is a 40 minute drive I'd need a wheelchair and someone to push me to get to the ward. The QE is a very large hospital it a 10 minute walk to the ward his in, (he in the ward next to the one he was in he was in when he did his knee) and its upon the 7th floor and it would be to much for me and he'd be worried if I tried. So we'll just have to phone each other.


That does make it more complicated for you 😕

I used to work for Age UK, mostly as a home help, but one of my clients just needed me to accompany her in a taxi to the supermarket and help her with her shopping.

It may be possible they could supply someone who could accompany you and push a wheelchair?

There are wheelchairs for public use at our local hospital or the Red Cross will hire them out.


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

I know it's awkward when there are no close friends or family around so contact the British Red Cross, they offer all sorts of help. Another one is the Royal Voluntry Service, they do all sorts in the NHS, so if they cannot help directly , perhaps they can tell you who can help. Good luck , hope things take a turn for the better soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've just phone the ward to see if his back yet and they are running late and his still in theatre, she said they'll phone me when his in recovery. I'm a nervous wreak waiting I just want to know that his out and OK


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've just phone the ward to see if his back yet and they are running late and his still in theatre, she said they'll phone me when his in recovery. I'm a nervous wreak waiting I just want to know that his out and OK


I understand how you feel 😕

The wait can be agonising.

It’s good they are keeping you informed or you would be even more concerned, quite understandably.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

I hope you hear soon, waiting is so difficult.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope you have heard by now and that all is well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just finally heard, they have take him EPOC for 24 hours before he goes back onto the ward (I'm not sure what EPOC means} all I know his getting one to one care after the op. I'll know more in the morning.


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

*excess post-exercise oxygen consumption*, EPOC is the amount of oxygen required to restore your body to its normal, resting level of metabolic function.
It just means he needed a bit of extra oxygen, sounds like he's getting the care that he needs.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

tristy said:


> *excess post-exercise oxygen consumption*, EPOC is the amount of oxygen required to restore your body to its normal, resting level of metabolic function.
> It just means he needed a bit of extra oxygen, sounds like he's getting the care that he needs.


Thanks I wasn't sure what it mean and I was little worried, makes sense now he does sometimes have trouble breathing so he may may need a little help.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I been wake most of the night so I decided to phone at 7 to see how he is, they said he'd a good night _(they always say that)_ they have washed him and were just going to give him breakfast, the doctor will see him later to say when he can go back to the main ward. Fingers Crossed.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Will you be able to speak to him once he's back on the ward?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Will you be able to speak to him once he's back on the ward?


Yes, he's got his phone with him and when he can he'll phone me, then we'll be able to phone each other when we want to.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's just phoned me, they haven't moved him yet as they want to get his blood pressure down a bit more. He sounded really rough but he said he wanted to speak to me so I wouldn't worry to much.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's phoned again, they have got him sitting in a chair he still sound rough and has all sort of wires on him.
He's managed to sort his laptop out so he can watch the football.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He's managed to sort his laptop out so he can watch the football.


He's happy then


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's phoned he's still in a lot of pain the pain killers aren't helping much at the moment, they have got his blood pressure under control so they are moving him back to the main ward later today.

He phoned at 6 this morning he thought it was 7 he'd forgot to put the clock on his phone back.


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

it sounds like things are going the right way, good to hear.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Good about his blood pressure, but hope they can get his pain under control.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad your wait is over @Happy Paws2 - I wish you both well.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He phoned at 6 this morning he thought it was 7 he'd forgot to put the clock on his phone back.


 What a little darling

Bet you were happy to hear from him though?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Now his phone isn't working, so phoned this morning and they have moved him back to the main ward, they say his doing OK.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Thats good news. Maybe the phone needs to be recharged.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His just phoned me, he seems very confused and he doesn't seem to know where he is, I think it's the pain killers his on they have him of morphine.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Morphine definitely has that effect. My friend was on it and he was very confused


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

rona said:


> Morphine definitely has that effect. My friend was on it and he was very confused


Makes me a bit over excited.

I hope they will sort him out with better meds HP. Perhaps you could ask to speak to the sister in charge of the ward and tell her that he is confused which is not normal for him, they may not fully appreciate the change in character.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's phoned again and sounds very tried but much better, I think it was as much as not sleeping and the drugs, they move him during the night, I think that's what confused him, he didn't know where they had moved him to.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's out of bed and feeling a lot better.

The doctors came round this morning and unless anything nasty happens between now and then he'll be coming home on Sunday.

Please keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He's out of bed and feeling a lot better.
> 
> The doctors came round this morning and unless anything nasty happens between now and then he'll be coming home on Sunday.
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed.


That's great news! 

You'll be so relieved to have him home.

Tell him to behave himself and not do anything silly


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Excellent news! ☺


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's just phoned he's not coming home tomorrow, he has a chest infection, they think he might be OK to come home on Tuesday, so we'll just have to keep fingers crossed that he'll be alright by then.

I know he's in the right place and they are looking after him, but I miss him so much and was looking forward to having him home.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

That’s a shame @Happy Paws2 i hope he feels better soon. Boxer kisses incoming.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh sorry to hear this  paws crossed he will home Tuesday.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear this … very disappointing for you ☹

At least they can keep a close eye on him so he recovers well from the infection. Hope it’s not too long 🤞


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Sorry to hear this … very disappointing for you ☹
> 
> At least they can keep a close eye on him so he recovers well from the infection. Hope it’s not too long 🤞


At least his in the right place when it happened, I have hated for him to come home and then be taken ill.

As much as I want him home I want him to be well when he does.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Glad he is in the right place.

I'm sorry I have got confused, was this op on his liver or knee and what is the outcome?

Apologies if I have missed something.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> Glad he is in the right place.
> 
> I'm sorry I have got confused, was this op on his liver or knee and what is the outcome?
> 
> Apologies if I have missed something.


It was on his liver they have cut a large piece of it off. 

The op. on his knee failed, his knee cap is now about 2 inches above the bend of his leg, they are waiting for him to get over this op before they decided what to do, if anything.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I do hope he comes home to you on Tuesday safe and as sound as he can be


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fingers crossed if everything goes OK with physio this morning, he could be home sometime today.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's just phoned he is coming home today. just waiting for discharge letter and medication then transport. 

I've peeled the potatoes for chips and got fillet steaks, tomatoes and mushrooms ready, 

So just waiting for a phone ball to say his on his way.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Great news


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*Hooray .....*


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He phoned again, transport is booked for 5 o'clock so with a bit of luck he'll be home about 6. Fingers crossed


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Excellent news! ☺

Enjoy your special tea … and lots of cuddles! 🥰


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> Excellent news! ☺
> 
> Enjoy your special tea … and lots of cuddles! 🥰


Sod the cuddles................give him a great big slobbery kiss, and one on the cheek from me


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They have just picked him up, they have two more people to collect and he's the last drop off, it's been a very long day.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

He’s going to be tired when he gets home, he will probably want to go straight to bed. 
Hope he gets better soon


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping you two are now snuggled up together


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He got home at 8pm Monday his OK in a little pain but his OK, now me I've got the worse could I could have had the last thing I needed at the moment, hardly did anything yesterday struggled to cook for him didn't eat anything myself could face food. I feel so guilty not been able to do want I want to help him.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh no @Happy Paws2 😕

Is there anyone who could pop in and help you both?

What about the meal delivery option so you don’t have to cook?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He got home at 8pm Monday his OK in a little pain but his OK, now me I've got the worse could I could have had the last thing I needed at the moment, hardly did anything yesterday struggled to cook for him didn't eat anything myself could face food. I feel so guilty not been able to do want I want to help him.


Did they not offer to sort out some home help for you when he left hospital?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Did they not offer to sort out some home help for you when he left hospital?



No I never said did.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He got home at 8pm Monday his OK in a little pain but his OK, now me I've got the worse could I could have had the last thing I needed at the moment, hardly did anything yesterday struggled to cook for him didn't eat anything myself could face food. I feel so guilty not been able to do want I want to help him.


Don't worry about cooking anything elaborate for him, he'll just be glad to be home and with you. x Have you got stuff in that's easy to pop in the micro?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> No I never said did.


I really don't understand this.
People of your age with your health issues should be getting some home help at the very least.
Please contact your council. You are struggling


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

This organisation have offices all over UK, I believe (used to be WRVS). I’m sure they could help. AgeUK is another one. I used to work for them as a Home Help doing housework, changing beds, shopping, etc. Things to help make life a bit easier. Their people are Police checked too.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Oh no @Happy Paws2 😕
> 
> Is there anyone who could pop in and help you both?
> 
> What about the meal delivery option so you don’t have to cook?


I got a couple of ready meals in the freezer for now.


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

I can understand that you had to keep quiet over your own health or they wouldn't have let him home, so now I would think the best you can do is wear a mask so that your OH is kept safe. It's always handy to keep something in , just in case. I keep a couple of frozen meals in and a few tins. Hopefully it is just a cold and you will be better in a few days, keep warm and plenty of fluids. 😃


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I really don't understand this.
> People of your age with your health issues should be getting some home help at the very least.
> Please contact your council. You are struggling


They asked about getting round the house getting in bed and things like which we already have since I had my stroke but that was all and been a man asked about things at home he told them I had a stroke and was slow getting round but we manage,


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> They asked about getting round the house getting in bed and things like which we already have since I had my stroke but that was all and been a man asked about things at home he told them I had a stroke and was slow getting round but we manage,


So, it's you that's stopping the help by telling them that you can manage?

I learnt very quickly when looking after my friend that you never say you can manage. I tried several times to get help and they would come and he would say that he was managing. He never considered that I wasn't managing and he only was because of me


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Hubbly decided that as we managed as before we were OK. we always do, it's just this cold that's makings things difficult for me at the moment.


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

it doesn't hurt to put your feet up for a while, just do the main things like meals, take care of yourself


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

tristy said:


> it doesn't hurt to put your feet up for a while, just do the main things like meals, take care of yourself


That's just what I doing, how I feel I can't do much else.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's the lovely hubby doing?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His doing OK, the pain killer patches they gave him are working so his not in any pain just feels very uncomfortable, I just feel I could do more for him but really the isn't anything I can do, just feed him up as he lost weight while in hospital. 

A nurse is coming on Monday to take his stiches out and there are a lot of them, I was going to count them but decided not to.

His got a phone call appointment in 6 weeks, I thought they'd want to see him.


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

I have telephone consultations, it's okay but not like seeing them. I've also had video calls which is a bit of a bind when they ask you to show them the wound or whatever and you're trying to get the phone into the right position. haha , it's all sent to try us, so they say.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sure the nurse will report any worries straight back, and if he needs to be seen he'll get priority.
Hopefully he'll be well on the way to recovery before the strikes


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How are you two?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How are you two?



We aren't not too bad Thanks'. OH isn't to bad, his staples are starting to pull a little and he'll be glad to have them removed, but his doing OK just fed up with his knee is stopping him doing things.

I'm over the worse of my cold just feeling all bunged up,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*"Bl**dy Brilliant"* he phoned on Thursday to ask if a nurse would come out today (Monday) to remove his staples, so one arrived lunch time, read his notes and said she wasn't qualified to remove them so she's coming back tomorrow with someone else. 

His really annoyed they are really starting to annoy him and he was looking forward to getting them out.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His staples have finally been removed he's a little sore but glad they have gone. 

So hopefully he'll start to feel I little better in himself.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a update...
His not feeling to good, he's not in pain as such but has a strange feeling where the staples came out and deep inside, it must be the liver trying to heal it's self. He is putting a little weight back on so that's a good thing and he is eating OK, but he looks so fragile at the moment.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just a update...
> His not feeling to good, he's not in pain as such but has a strange feeling where the staples came out and deep inside, it must be the liver trying to heal it's self. He is putting a little weight back on so that's a good thing and he is eating OK, but he looks so fragile at the moment.


I would get the nurse or Doctor out to checking him over. Best safe than sorry


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I would get the nurse or Doctor out to checking him over. Best safe than sorry


A nurse is due to see him tomorrow about his blisters, so I'll get her to check him over while she here.

I did mention about a doctor I won't repeat what he said to me, so I'm not pushing things for the moment.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope it’s just from the healing … bound to have some affect, I guess.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope it’s just from the healing … bound to have some affect, I guess.



That's what we are thinking, his had a lot of his liver cut away so there's a lot of healing to do, so his going to have some strange feelings inside.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I did mention about a doctor I won't repeat what he said to me, so I'm not pushing things for the moment.


I can totally sympathise after the last few weeks I've had!!




Happy Paws2 said:


> A nurse is due to see him tomorrow about his blisters, so I'll get her to check him over while she here.


Glad that someone is keeping an eye on him


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

rona said:


> I can totally sympathise after the last few weeks I've had!!
> 
> 
> 
> Glad that someone is keeping an eye on him


How are things Rona? I know you’ve been having some health worries.

Hope all is well.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> How are things Rona? I know you’ve been having some health worries.
> 
> Hope all is well.


Still no answers and many more tests to come 

At least I'm getting a good MOT


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Still no answers and many more tests to come
> 
> At least I'm getting a good MOT


Hope get some answers soon, nothing worse than keep having tests and no answers X


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> A nurse is due to see him tomorrow about his blisters, so I'll get her to check him over while she here.
> 
> I did mention about a doctor I won't repeat what he said to me, so I'm not pushing things for the moment.


How did it go with the nurse?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How did it go with the nurse?



She phoned to say they couldn't make it and will try to call in, in the next few days.

Yesterday he said he was starting feeling a little better, but he's not up yet so I don't know how he is today.

He is starting to look better his got more colour and seems to be able to move around more and his eating well.


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I hope things start to look brighter soon. x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just wanted to say Thank You from Both of Us for all the lovely kinds wishes and thoughts you have sent us over the last few weeks your support has meant a lot to us. XX


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Of all the stupid things to do somehow I've hurt my back, I can hardly move, we managed to cook dinner between us but it's just getting worse OH is getting tea, as I can hardly move the pain when I get up is unliveable I can hardly walk.

I really could have done without this.


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Of all the stupid things to do somehow I've hurt my back, I can hardly move, we managed to cook dinner between us but it's just getting worse OH is getting tea, as I can hardly move the pain when I get up is unliveable I can hardly walk.
> 
> I really could have done without this.


Oh no ! Back pain can be so debilitating. 
I hope you make a swift recovery.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Of all the stupid things to do somehow I've hurt my back, I can hardly move, we managed to cook dinner between us but it's just getting worse OH is getting tea, as I can hardly move the pain when I get up is unliveable I can hardly walk.
> 
> I really could have done without this.


Sorry to hear that are there any organisations near by that can deliver meals? Do you have a heated blanket or pad to help with the pain?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear that are there any organisations near by that can deliver meals? Do you have a heated blanket or pad to help with the pain?


We are OK for Monday and I'll get my Neighbour to get a few ready meals from Sainsbury's for us.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well I'm in agony even with a rising chair it's so painful to get up I scream in pain, the pain is in my back and all down the right leg, the only painkillers I can take are paracetamol and they are a waste of time. Not much point speaking to a doctor if I could get though to the surgery, he'll say rest and take painkillers. So OH will have to try and do more which is something I didn't him to do.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well I'm in agony even with a rising chair it's so painful to get up I scream in pain, the pain is in my back and all down the right leg, the only painkillers I can take are paracetamol and they are a waste of time. Not much point speaking to a doctor if I could get though to the surgery, he'll say rest and take painkillers. So OH will have to try and do more which is something I didn't him to do.


I keep saying this.........get some help. Your neighbour can't keep looking after you and your other neighbour and it's unfair to expect her too.

Can you tell I'm getting annoyed with you?
It's only because I'm so worried


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A heat pad should help soothe the pain too, if you have one.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well I'm in agony even with a rising chair it's so painful to get up I scream in pain, the pain is in my back and all down the right leg, the only painkillers I can take are paracetamol and they are a waste of time. Not much point speaking to a doctor if I could get though to the surgery, he'll say rest and take painkillers. So OH will have to try and do more which is something I didn't him to do.


You might have a trapped nerve @Happy Paws2 and need something like diazepam to relax the muscles please call the GP.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Well I'm in agony even with a rising chair it's so painful to get up I scream in pain, the pain is in my back and all down the right leg, the only painkillers I can take are paracetamol and they are a waste of time. Not much point speaking to a doctor if I could get though to the surgery, he'll say rest and take painkillers. So OH will have to try and do more which is something I didn't him to do.


I'm with @rona. Get some help!

I'm older than you and fortunately fit and healthy, but I've had to accept that there are somethings I can no longer do on my own. Despite being fiercely independent I've had to swallow my pride and ask for help.

One thing I've learnt is that no one thinks any less of you for doing so!

Love and hugs to you both,


----------



## tristy (5 mo ago)

oh dear, has this happened before so that you know what to do to ease it or is this something new ? Last year I just lifted a laundry bag and I trapped the sciatic nerve, I needed physio as well as pain killers. It was not knowing what to do , what was wrong and how to put it right. It lasted monthsand would have healed a lot quicker if I phoned the doctor. You can see where I'm going with this now, phone the doctor and if he says rest and pain killers then tell him that you have tried that, so what's next and also that your husband has just come out of hospital and needs the care that you are unable to give !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> You might have a trapped nerve @Happy Paws2 and need something like diazepam to relax the muscles please call the GP.


I've tried to phone the doctor on and off all day and couldn't get though, always stuck in a queue



rona said:


> I keep saying this.........get some help. Your neighbour can't keep looking after you and your other neighbour and it's unfair to expect her too.
> 
> Can you tell I'm getting annoyed with you?
> It's only because I'm so worried


Normally I can cope, I only ask my neighbour to get any shopping I really need and that isn't thar often as I don't like asking her, I can normally go out on my scooter, It would be hard to get some in to cook for us as that's what I need now. 

She is brings us some ready meals in when she goes out tomorrow.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> She is brings us some ready meals in when she goes out tomorrow.


Why not look at some of the delivered meals from Wiltshire farm foods or oakhouse (I think)
They are far better nutritionally balanced than even the very best supermarket ready meals (yes even good old m&s)
They do big plate meals, small plate meals, meals for all sorts of medical conditions, starters, roasts and puds etc 
They deliver right to your freezer/fridge 
My dad used to have them 
And 
A pickier eater you could never have found than him


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Normally I can cope, I only ask my neighbour to get any shopping I really need and that isn't thar often as I don't like asking her, I can normally go out on my scooter, It would be hard to get some in to cook for us as that's what I need now.


What about changing the bed, taking out the rubbish, vacuuming.......all things neither of you should be doing at the moment.
Please contact your council for help


----------



## Beth78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Did you get through to the Drs @Happy Paws2 ?
If you manage to get an appointment ask the Dr for some information on ways you can have some help at home.

How is your other half coping ?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Beth78 said:


> Did you get through to the Drs @Happy Paws2 ?
> If you manage to get an appointment ask the Dr for some information on ways you can have some help at home.
> 
> How is your other half coping ?


tried phoning again still in a queue, I'll try later, but once I'm up I'm moving a little easier it's just getting up.

OH is coping, his just peeled the potatoes for some chips and got a steak out. So its steak and chips for dinner


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry I missed this thread @Happy Paws2 and goodness me, you've both been through enough and I'm sorry you're in so much pain. Sending you love and best wishes.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

MollySmith said:


> I'm so sorry I missed this thread @Happy Paws2 and goodness me, you've both been through enough and I'm sorry you're in so much pain. Sending you love and best wishes.



Thank you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How are you two this Christmas day?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How are you two this Christmas day?


Hi Rona, Sorry for the late reply, we managed OK, OH peeled the veg. then I took over cooked dinner, (_thank goodness for my tabletop oven_) he carved the beef and I manged the rest.
I had dinner on a tray as I still having trouble getting up from a normal chair otherwise I'm not to bad as long as I don't turn to quickly or have to bend down to far.

Thanks for thinking about us, hope you had a lovely day,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just another update.....

Hubby had a phone call appointment with the surgeon today. 
He said as far as they know they have got the cancer out but as they were very close to a major blood vessel so he can't be 100% sure, so he's making an appointment for a scan to check. 
The strange and odd pains he getting is normal after a liver operation.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

That all sounds positive, hopefully it’s all gone and he continues to recover


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> That all sounds positive, hopefully it’s all gone and he continues to recover



Thank you, I do hope so.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lets hope 2023 is the year that you two get back on track and have time to spend stress free time together


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That sounds good news so far.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Thank you All again for your support over the last few months, it has meant a lot to us.*


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

I hope 2023 is a positive, healthy year for you both. xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He had the appointment for the scan come today, it's the 3rd of March so hopefully as they haven't rushed the appointment they aren't to worried, Fingers crossed.


----------

